
The Sieve Hypothesis: Human Stomach as Gatekeeper - nyc111
http://www.robrdunn.com/2014/01/the-sieve-hypothesis-clever-study-suggests-an-alternate-explanation-for-the-function-of-the-human-stomach/
======
Nyetan
Mildly off-topic, but does anyone else find it odd when people wonder what the
function of a naturally evolved object is? I mean, you could ask that of a
module in some code or a part in a car, but the moving bits in organisms came
about through an unguided process, so don't they just do things (some of them
well)?

~~~
username3
Has anyone calculated how long flipping bits through an unguided process would
take to evolve a function? It seems unlikely as randomly finding a private key
or breaking hashes, but how do they compare and what is it like in terms of
computing?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Evolution is not random. It's very much directed by what we like to call
"selection pressures". The whole way this process works is that some outcomes
are more likely to survive than others.

------
suneilp
The role of acid in destroying hostile pathogens is something that has been
mentioned in the alternative medicine circles for a long time.

Anxiety, Stress, lack of sleep and/or proper nutrition also plays a role in
decreasing production of gastric juices. Naturally this leads to a downward
spiral of compounding issues.

On a related note, there has been some interesting research on how acid reflux
and gerd are usually more likely to be caused by too little acid.

[http://chriskresser.com/what-everybody-ought-to-know-but-
doe...](http://chriskresser.com/what-everybody-ought-to-know-but-doesnt-about-
heartburn-gerd/)

~~~
junto
I got Ulcerative Colitis one year after my first child was born. Lack of
sleep, stress and a course of anti biotics were the triggers. What you've just
said certainly resonates with me.

My doctor noted that smokers don't tend to get UC. Ex smokers however, are
even more likely to get UC than non smokers. I think that is something to do
with how smokers user smoking and nicotine to handle stress in general.

------
mtdewcmu
I wonder if taking proton pump inhibitors changes your gut bacteria?

~~~
nommm-nommm
seems so
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/11/141125074656.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/11/141125074656.htm)

------
outworlder
I always thought it was pretty obvious that the stomach killed harmful
bacteria. Never considered that it would be its actual purpose though, even if
it makes sense.

------
profeta
23andpoo

i will be taking meetings to discuss funding now. thank you.

~~~
a_bonobo
You're too late -

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UBiome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UBiome)

